# Internet/Broadband Email access in Morocco



## BARRYTED

We are booked too go on the Desert Detours Classic tour in April and wanting to take our laptop to keep in touch with home send photographs, emails etc.

Having asked many questions on Google and surfed the internet on what we need to be able to use our laptop in Morocco we don't seem to be any closer to finding an answer.

I'm sure many of you have done one of these Desert Detours, if so did you take a laptop to keep in touch with home and were you able to get broadband/internet connections easily. We have been looking at taking a dongle with us for use in the motorhome, but which one works the best!!!

Any help on this matter would be appreciated. Looking to receiving your comments.


Barryted


----------



## erneboy

For all the dongle info. check the internet forum on here or search for dongles, there is plenty here.

Someone who knows about Morocco will be along to help with that one, I doubt connecting by a dongle there would be affordable even if it is possible, better to rely on wifi in cafes and bars I think, Alan.


Desert Tours will know.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Barryted,

take a look through this section about Internet access while on the move, hopefully the answer will be there :wink:

Click link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-32.html

MHS...Rob


----------



## navman

First I am very jealous and we went last April and had a great time,..... still talking about it! Ray and the team are great tour leaders....

We used a few Internet Cafes but found them slow....well the ones we found.... I suspect the machines are full of Trojans etc slowing them down and the internet speed was not much better... Maybe we were unlucky.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Ray of Desert Detours has some FAQ's he normally sends out.

Full details are normally on there.


----------



## Detourer

Hi Barry

Purchase of a Dongle will be available on first/second day...costs around 30euro [300'ish Dhm], half of that is the "air time" and top-up is easy throughout trip........You can also take your laptop into most inter-cafe's an plug in....faster than their stuff. We also have access to a few WiFi sites during tour........

BUT......we are talking Morocco :?

Ray


----------



## oldtart

We used a data stick and wrote the e-mails using notepad on our laptop - this allows you to save time when on line. Using internet cafes - of which there are plenty and cheap - usually 5dhm per hour. Put the dongle in a usb port and then copy and paste into the e-mail. Presumably photos could be done in the same way.

We used notepad because virtually all computers have a version.


----------



## smithies

hello Barryted,

We are using a Meditel dongle this year to access the internet....the cost of the dongle, including the first months airtime was 450 dhs...thereafter monthly top ups are 200 dhs....(we are told that you only have to recharge the dongle once a year to keep the "contract" live ).
Last year we used a Wana Dongle , at similar cost,but we couldnt get it to work on my PC this year....others in the campsite have no problems so its obviously my computer at fault....thats why we sourced this new provider.
Since you will only be in the country a matter of weeks will you want to spend this sort of money ???

You will have such a lot to see that you wont have anytime for sitting on the net !! :wink: 

Pm me if we can help any further.....Jenny


----------



## ethnicall

I am in Morocco now at Essaouria using my unlocked 3 network dongle using Maroc Telecoms Menara 3g prepaye. I used this for 2 months last year, I bought the prepay sim for 200 dirham which gives unlimited use for 1 month. You can the easily top up 10dh for 1 day 50dh for 1 week or 200dh for one month. If you don't use it for 3 months it expires so I had to buy another pack today for 200dh and it then connected straight away. You can use it with Skype and connection is usually good but coverage is mainly around the main towns but you can use it elsewhere with the gprs signal but it's very slow. I am now listening to BBC 6 music whilst connected to MHF and tomorrow it will be great to start the day listening to the Today prorgramme.
Hope this helps
Mark


----------



## BARRYTED

ethnicall said:


> I am in Morocco now at Essaouria using my unlocked 3 network dongle using Maroc Telecoms Menara 3g prepaye. I used this for 2 months last year, I bought the prepay sim for 200 dirham which gives unlimited use for 1 month. You can the easily top up 10dh for 1 day 50dh for 1 week or 200dh for one month. If you don't use it for 3 months it expires so I had to buy another pack today for 200dh and it then connected straight away. You can use it with Skype and connection is usually good but coverage is mainly around the main towns but you can use it elsewhere with the gprs signal but it's very slow. I am now listening to BBC 6 music whilst connected to MHF and tomorrow it will be great to start the day listening to the Today prorgramme.
> Hope this helps
> Mark


 [align=justify]

Mark,

Thanks for your post relating to us using our laptop whilst in Morocco. We think we have finally sussed out want we need to buy.

On a different note, did you enjoy the trip? we are now going into countdown mode trying to make sure that we have remembered everything we need to take with us. We are not sure about the currency, do we change of all our money into Euros and then change the Euros into Moroccan currency as and when we need to?

Your help and advice would certainly be useful as you have just recently returned from Morocco.

Many thanks

Georgie and Barry Marks (Barryted)


----------



## oldtart

BarryTed
We have been three times now and have usually used our credit or debit card, if possible, when the banks are open so that if there are any porblems you can sort it out immediately. Do make sure your bank knows!

We have also changed Euros but they must be new. Some people did have problems with used notes. 

Ray and the team are really helpful. I expect you have read on this forum that you do need to pay in cash including fuel if possible.

Have a great time.


----------



## ethnicall

Hello Georgie & Barry, I see your trip is getting close now.
We are still in Morocco, another 6 weeks to go of our three months. This is our 3rd winter trip and am sure there will be many more we find it so interesting and varied and far warmer than home.
The Maroc telecom signal is really improved everywhere this year we have had 3g HSDPA signals in all towns and some surprisingly out of the way places. Out of town there is always a very slow gprs signal. For instance in Taroudant I got a good 3g signal but staying 10 miles east from there I could only get the gprs signal. We had great signals in Merzouga, Zagora, Cascades de Ouzoud and now in Tiznit, where last year we got none.
RE changing money we just use ATM’s which are everywhere and don’t charge, we never bother trying to change Euro’s or Sterling and we get a reasonable rate from Nationwide though they now reduce the rate by 1% for their commission as we are outside Europe. 
Anything else you want to know just ask.
Regards Mark


----------



## BARRYTED

Oldtart,

Thank you for the information, it really has been useful as we are trying to get together the last pieces of the jigsaw puzzle so that we are not rushing about finalising things the day before. My daughter is always complaining of me leaving things to the last minute and I'm trying to prove to her that I can be organised.



Mr and Mrs Barryted


----------



## BARRYTED

Mark,

Thanks for your reply, I'm sure that like you we will want to go back to Morocco time and again but we will have to wait a little while longer as we have not retired yet. We have been extremely lucky that our bosses have let us have so long off at any one time. 

Hopefully everything should go well with all the information given by members of this site. Hope you continue to enjoy your stay in Morocco. We are due to meet up with Desert Detours 7th April and I don't think that it can come soon enough for us.

This holiday has been booked since 2008 to celebrate our big 60 birthdays.

Many thanks for your help, I'm sure we will continue to read more of your helpful hints.

Georgie and Barry Marks


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Old thread, but better than start a new one.

Just to say we bought a Maroc Telecom dongle with SIM in Asilah, in the Maroc Telecom shop which has an unmissable huge red and white mast poking out from the back, situated to the north of the town.

200Dh with a months unlimited (I think!) surfing. Passport as ID needed.

At the time we were parked in the Campingcar parking on the beach, north of town, 100m from the train station (30 Dh a night, they'll get water if you want them to (from where I no not), grey on the flowers, black in an open ditch nearby which didn't smell at the time), which being close to the Maroc mast had a faster connection than the inlaws broadband in France. Now in Chefchaouen and connection is not as speedy or reliable, but currently working!

Jason


----------



## ethnicall

Struggled to get a signal this morning in Azrou but it was snowing. Now sat in the van outside Marjane in Fes in a wild wet and windy storm but the signal is full strength. Noticed big advertising signs along the road for Maroc Telecom offering 3g now only 99Dh for 30 days istead of 200Dh, so it's getting really cheap. Inwi are offering 3 months for 300Dh so there's a bit of a price war going on.


----------



## Detourer

Yes an old thread........much has changed!

No price war........just offers......cheap deals are for students, contracts, business etc etc. Moroc telcom is around 200 ish Dhm for 20 days......

Service is quite good......with group now and they are sitiing around, logging on, waiting for dinner........in the Sahara, and have good signal.

Just as interest........we issue dongles to clients and have a number of free ones for their use while with us.

Ray


----------



## rjay

Hi we went on the wedding tour last year to Morocco managed to buy a dongle in one of the supermarkets for about 29 euro's and a full months broadband access - connection became more patchy the further south we went. However it certainly met our needs.
Will try and find out which supermarket and broadband supplier.
Enjoy your tour - its a real experience.
rjay


----------



## Detourer

Hi rjay

That would be about right......29e is about 250dhm.

All the supermarkets and most stalls sell the dongles......but as always there are some fakes about and sims that do not work. Best bought from main agents that are in every town and get it logged on and working BEFORE you pay and leave.

have had cover every day........I use a USB extension and put dongle high..............

Dunes tomorrow......and they worked there last month!

Ray


----------



## 24Seven

Moroc Telecom are doing at the moment..

Dongle and 2 months internet for 199Dh

If like me your French is limited, print this page, take it with you and do a lot of pointing and smiling which worked very well for me 

Link to offer


----------

